# Prep work for MK2 Gti



## Mr. Sleeper (Jul 6, 2004)

Looking into getting a sander and some rattle can primer... was wondering some suggestions, i'm just gonna be removing some topical rust nothing deep... so what kind of sander and what brands of primers do you suggest.....

Also, how hard is it to fit the new 92 style bumpers on an 86 car...? thanks guys.


----------



## fstgrmn (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Prep work for MK2 Gti (Mr. Sleeper)*

Hand sanding would probably be best. I've used a belt sander with a little luck tho. As for primer you need to use a self etching primer when you grind down to the bear metal. This primer actually etches into the metal and sticks that much better. I think Autozone or something like that sells it now. BTW - DON"T go crazy with a heavy sand paper. Take your time or you will have deep scratches.


----------



## Mr. Sleeper (Jul 6, 2004)

i was gonna get like a 5 inch orbital sander, nice small circles, would that work? better than my hand i guess lol...


----------

